# Fly/Jig Making Supplies



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

Who, if any, tackle shops in the Pensacola area sell fly/jig making supplies? C2


----------



## Yut fisher (Feb 28, 2010)

I know Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle does. I am pretty sure the last time I was in Dizzy Lizzy's he had some as well. 

Good Luck.


----------



## Cap'n Fisherman (Mar 15, 2011)

http://www.flyfishpensacola.com/links.html lists the area shops 

http://www.thechurchmouse.com/flyfishing.htm
Contact Spencer Johnson at the Church Mouse in Fairhope


GOOD shopping


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks a lot! I'm just tired of waiting for the snail mail to deliver something I 'must' have to finish a project. Right now; it's spoon flies for redfish. Supposed to be deadly for sight fishing for them. C2


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

I may get flogged for this but, Bass Pro in spanish fort has some stuff as well. I usually order a lot off of ebay.


----------

